# Emersed "how to"



## cbwmn (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm thinking about trying an emersed setup.
I have a DIY tank that I used to breed bettas in.
I would use a glass or acrylic top so I could maintain a humid environment.
For substrate I was thinking about using mineralized soil with Schultz aquatic soil on top.
This is how the mineralized soil was made:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/el-natural/32043-el-natural-twist-long-56k.html
I'm planning on using PMDD, Flourish & chelated iron for ferts.
Lighting would be a fluorescent tube with a DIY reflector made from shiny stainless steel.
I've read a lot of posts on this forum and I think I'll start with aquatic plants submerged
And slowly lower the water level until just above plants leaves.

Question: 
1. Is water circulation a necessity? 
I realize that I will have to mist some for humidity.
2. The top would not fit so tightly as to prevent air circulation. Is a fan necessary?

Thank you
Charles


----------



## massymo (Jan 5, 2009)

hello,
1- humidity it's necessary
2- fan air circulation it's necessary

if not have you this parameters in your box or greenhouse grow many fungi fast....it's very very dangerous!!!!
(my english is bad!!)


----------



## cbwmn (Dec 18, 2007)

massymo said:


> hello,
> 1- humidity it's necessary
> 2- fan air circulation it's necessary
> 
> ...


Thank you massymo
That is valuable information.
Your English is good, 
A lot of folks that live where I do cannot communicate in English at all.
Regards,
Charles


----------

